# New make-up geek entering Specktra!



## jennyash (May 30, 2011)

Hi!

  	I'm Jenny, 25 years old, currently living in Falkenberg, Sweden (dreaming about moving back to Gothenburg tho!). Since starting to lose weight I gained due to treatment with medicine I now find that my interest for make-up, clothes, accessories (appearance in general I suppose) and all of those other lovely things in life have... escalated!

  	Currently on a longtime sick-leave, due to bipolar disorder (was diagnosed in 2006 I believe), I spend most of my days at home doing not much, but these last months have been colorful - at least if you look at my eyeshadow!  I live with my boyfriend of four years Jesper, and together we have no two-legged children, but four (yes, four) four-legged ones! (Cats ofc, I'm not big on dogs).

  	I'm not ashamed to say it, I'm a new MAC-addict and make-up geek, still learning all those tips and tricks... My current favorite product from MAC has to be the Fuchsia pigment I just (!) bought!

  	I hope to spend lots of time here at Specktra, and to, of course, learn those tips and tricks I so yearn for  And to make a friend here and there!

  	See you all!


----------



## Shypo (May 30, 2011)

Hi Jenny!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Welcome to Spektra!  You'll find so much here - we look forward to getting to know you!  I hope you are on the mend - you'll have to check out the FOTD section and maybe post some of your looks while you're rehabilitating!

  	Have fun!


----------



## jennyash (May 30, 2011)

I will check out the FOTD section! And when I feel brave enough post a look of my own  It will be nice getting to know all of you here, and your make-up techniques


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

to the forum Jenny! I hope you enjoy it here


----------



## jennyash (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## sorbrenraw (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome Jennyash from one cat lover to the other.  We have two cats which we adopted from the animal hospital and we love them to bits.  We should swap kitties pics! ; )


----------



## jennyash (Jun 1, 2011)

sorbrenraw said:


> Welcome Jennyash from one cat lover to the other.  We have two cats which we adopted from the animal hospital and we love them to bits.  We should swap kitties pics! ; )



 	Thanks!  And I'd love to see your cats, let's swap!


----------



## sayah (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad you're here!


----------



## jennyash (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Sayah


----------



## bis (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome to the site, Jenny!  You will find a lot of like-minded people here when it comes to makeup and cats


----------

